# Alternative to SaveOnScents????



## tanjae510 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I need some very specific and unusal scents - such as damp cellar, soil, gun powder, the like. I have only found them on SOS but I have heard so many bad things about this company - can anyone recommend a good Fragrance Oil company that does fragrances outside of the usual? thank you so much!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 31, 2016)

tanjae510 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some very specific and unusal scents - such as damp cellar, soil, gun powder, the like. I have only found them on SOS but I have heard so many bad things about this company - can anyone recommend a good Fragrance Oil company that does fragrances outside of the usual? thank you so much!



What things have you heard? I use them occasionally, albeit for other things. Their FOs can be hit-or-miss but they also have an impossibly extensive inventory, many of which I have not seen ratings for.

In any case, is there a type of FO that you wanted (ex. phtalate-free)? Plenty of soaping companies sell those.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 31, 2016)

Welcome tanjae510! :wave:

To echo Arimara, what have you heard and where have you heard it? Although I only use them on occasion, all my experiences to date with SaveOnScents have always been great. No problems whatsoever. For what its worth, I always buy the extreme concentrate and have never been disappointed.


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Oct 31, 2016)

I occasionally  use them, also.  Their regular strength FOs do not have staying power, but the more concentrated FOs are OK.  As the other members stated, SOS have a wide variety of fragrances.


----------

